# Breeding Bettas



## Guest (Aug 30, 2005)

I have just got a whole lot of eggs and have put them and the male into a hatcher and was wondering what do i do now? :fish:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If you haven't researched what to do next then I would suggest you quit breeding and not hatch any of the eggs.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

you should of researched because you will need all the equibment but what i do is when the eggs have been fertilized take the female out then when the fry start to hatch and start to free swim take the male out seeing he will most likely eat them. Feed day old brine shrimp when they start free swimming and make sure you have enough pace to seperate the males because they will start to attck each other when they get a few weeks old but i suggest u leave the eggs read more about it and get you self ready and make sure u knw what your doing!

- Jonno


----------

